# MacBook 2016 PB Bluetooth avec Bootcamm



## asus27 (4 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je possède donc un MacBook 2016 et j'ai eu besoin d'installer Bootcamp pour plusieurs raisons.

Seulement le driver Bluetooth ne fonctionne pas, je souhaite en effet utiliser ma MagicMouse lorsque je suis au boulot.

J'ai contacté Apple qui m a conseillé d'installer les drivers 2015, rien n y a changé.

Le problème semble connu sur le net surtout les anglophones, il semblerait que la prochaine version de macOS qui est en bêta résolve le problème.... Nouveau drivers? Cela peut venir de bootcamp?

Si vous avez eu le même problème, avez vous trouvez une solution ?

Merci pour vos retours

Fab


----------



## asus27 (14 Décembre 2016)

ET bien réponse avec la version de macos 12.2.2 le Bluetooth fonctionne direct sous Windows, ET donc ma Magic Mouse.

Fab


----------

